# 1&1 16000 hab aber nur 400kbits



## buddy90 (7. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

Ich hab ein problem mit meinem Inet und zwar hab ich seit 4.11 wieder internet in der neuen Wohnung. Ich hatte in der alten Wohnung 16000 und laut so einem DSL Speed Test 14-15000kbits. Hier hab ich nurnoch 300-600kbits. Ich bin allerdings mit einem WLAN Stick von Fritz online mit 150mbits. Das hatte ich aber zuvor auch in der alten Wohnung. Ich hab eine FritzBox 7330SL. Ich hab es schon mit andere Kanäle versucht nix hat es gebracht. Ich hab in der neuen Wohnung allerdings besseren empfang als bei der alten. Firmware ist die neue oben. Brauch eure hilfe. Wenn ihr garnicht helfen könnt muss ich da wohl anrufen. Kann ich vom Vertrag zurück treten wenn sie mir nicht die 16000 bzw 6000 wenn ich ich das kleinste Packet nehmen würde von 1&1?.


schönen abend euch noch


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. November 2013)

wie sieht es aus peer LAN Kabel?


----------



## Defenz0r (7. November 2013)

Sie können aus dem Vertrag nicht vor der Mindestlaufzeit raus,
 es sei denn Sie haben Online bestellt und sind innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage (Fernabsatzgesetz)
Die maximale Übertragungsrate des WLAN Sticks sagt rein gar nichts über Ihre DSL Geschwindigkeit aus.
Sprechen wir nun von kbits oder kbyte? 300-600 kbyte wären normal, theoretischer Wert = 16000kbit/8 = ~2mByte Downstream
Den werden Sie in der Regel nicht erreichen, wenn über LAN Anschluss mehr rüber kommt Sind die nicht verpflichtet umzustellen ( Vertrag ) 
Sollte es eine Störung sein brauchen Sie einen Techniker.


----------



## buddy90 (7. November 2013)

Ich hab in der alten Wohnung 15000kbits gehabt. Da konnte ich über ps3 locker lovefilm gucken. Das geht nicht mehr. Ich hab jetzt 332 kbits und 32 KByte. Ich geh übers Laptop rein. Das is der selbe Router und WLAN stick wie zuvor. Sauer rei hat bestimmt der Techniker am Montag was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. November 2013)

Könnte eine Störquelle sein.
Probier Sie es vorher mit einem LAN Kabel um dies auszuschließen!
Dann gehen Sie z.B auf speedtest.net und machen einen Speedtest


----------



## radeonx2900 (7. November 2013)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe kommen bei dir nurnoch 400 kbs am router an probiers mal mit einem neuem kabel bis zum router ansonsten mal die leitung vom support durchmessen lassen


----------



## JonnyFaust (7. November 2013)

1und1 hat einen super Service. Habe die auch ab und zu um 3 Uhr morgens angerufen, wenn ich Probleme oder einfach nur Fragen hatte. Echt super Service.

Also einfach anrufen und es mit dem netten Fachmann klären . Hier können die Leute nur Mutmaßungen treffen.


----------



## Decrypter (7. November 2013)

Was sagt denn überhaupt die FritzBox bei den Leitungsdaten ?
Mit welcher Bandbreite syncronisiert die FritzBox denn überhaupt ?
Denn wenn du in der alten Whg. fast volle DSL 16000 gehabt hast, so kann das in der neuen Whg. ganz drastisch anders sein !

Wenn ein Umzug vorliegt (Umzug bedeutet nicht mehr automatisch neuer Vertrag; dem ist ja zum Glück ein Riegel vorgeschoben worden) und kann der Vertragspartner am neuen Wohnort nicht genau die gleiche Bandbreite liefern, so kann der Kunde nach der letzten Novelle des TKG den Vertrag beenden !


----------



## JonnyFaust (7. November 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Was sagt denn überhaupt die FritzBox bei den Leitungsdaten ?
> Mit welcher Bandbreite syncronisiert die FritzBox denn überhaupt ?
> Denn wenn du in der alten Whg. fast volle DSL 16000 gehabt hast, so kann das in der neuen Whg. ganz drastisch anders sein !
> 
> Wenn ein Umzug vorliegt (Umzug bedeutet nicht mehr automatisch neuer Vertrag; dem ist ja zum Glück ein Riegel vorgeschoben worden) und kann der Vertragspartner am neuen Wohnort nicht genau die gleiche Bandbreite liefern, so kann der Kunde nach der letzten Novelle des TKG den Vertrag beenden !


 
In einem Gespräch damals mit 1und1 wurde mir gesagt, dass erst wenn weniger als 50% oder 60% (weiß nicht mehr genau) der angebotenen Geschwindigkeit bei einem ankommt, der Vertrag vorzeitig beendet werden kann.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. November 2013)

jo und da liegt er ja weit drunter. sollte mal schauen in der fritzbox womit die gesynct hat. ist der synct schon so schlecht sollte er mal mit 1 & 1 klären mit was seine leitung von der telekom angegeben ist, also wie lang. vllt ist er wohin gezogen wo einfach nichts ist und er erstmal 4 -6 km überbrücken muß. dann wäre der schlechte nicht verwunderlich. jetzt mit neuem modem testen und dies und das würde ich nicht machen, erstmal mit 1 & 1 das klären bevor man weiterschaut.


----------



## K3n$! (8. November 2013)

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Neue Rechte für Telefon- und Internetkunden: Umzug kann zur Kündigung berechtigen



> Dazu gehört zum Beispiel auch die Über-tragungsrate der  Internetverbindung. Wird die vereinbarte Mindestgeschwindigkeit am neuen  Wohnort unterschritten, hat der Kunde ein Kündigungsrecht und muss sich  nicht mit der Einstufung in einen anderen Tarif einverstanden erklären.



Allerdings gibt es in solchen Verträgen ja bekanntlich keine untere Grenze. 

Ich würde dir ebenfalls (wie Decrypter) raten, mal ins Routerinterface zu schauen, mit welcher Bandbreite die Box synchronisiert.
Mach am besten mal von den ganzen Reitern einen Screen und hau die hier rein.


----------



## Aer0 (8. November 2013)

das ist echt blöd das es keine untergrenze gibt.
ich würde dir dann empfehlen eine e-mail an marcel davis zu schreiben, er ist leiter für kundenzufriedenheit und hat auch mal schön im fernsehn erklärt das vertrag von vertragen kommt und er die mindestvertragslaufzeit aufgehoben hat und er wird sicher eine gute einigung für dich finden.


----------



## Defenz0r (8. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> das ist echt blöd das es keine untergrenze gibt.
> ich würde dir dann empfehlen eine e-mail an marcel davis zu schreiben, er ist leiter für kundenzufriedenheit und hat auch mal schön im fernsehn erklärt das vertrag von vertragen kommt und er die mindestvertragslaufzeit aufgehoben hat und er wird sicher eine gute einigung für dich finden.


 
Lange nicht so gelacht, eine Person kann nicht für trölfmillionen Menschen zuständig sein


----------



## buddy90 (8. November 2013)

Also ich bin eben mit Lan drinne und da hab ich eben 250kbits gehabt. Das ist so lahm. Wo kann ich gucken wo ich sync. tuhe. Welche seite braucht ihr vom screen?


----------



## chiller (8. November 2013)

Fritz.box in den Browser

Dann Passwort eingeben

Dann unter

Internet -> DSL Informationen -> den Reiter DSL

Davon screenshot machen


----------



## buddy90 (8. November 2013)

Hier bitte


----------



## chiller (8. November 2013)

Deine Leitungsdämpfung ist viel zu hoch, mehr ist da leider nicht drin.

Hängt der Anschluss an der ersten TAE-Dose?

Installiere mal bitte die neueste Labor-Version für die Fritzbox

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Service-Portale/Labor/index.php?linkident=nav_left&


----------



## buddy90 (8. November 2013)

ich hab nun router komplett neu gestartet also werkseinstellung. nun kommt ich laut dsl test auf 1.983 kbits. Ist ja immer noch zuwenig. Mir hat niemand gesagt das des Internet so Lahm ist sonst hätte ich die 6000er Leitung genommen statt die 16000 und würde mit 5-10€ sparen.

Ich hab nur eine TAE Dose.


----------



## chiller (8. November 2013)

MAch bitte nochmal ein Screenshot, auch vom Spektrum.


----------



## buddy90 (8. November 2013)

Hier mmal beides


----------



## chiller (8. November 2013)

Die Fehler die dein Anschluss verursacht sind mal katastrophal.

Störung melden!


----------



## buddy90 (8. November 2013)

Also soll ich mal bei 1&1 anrufen und Störung Melden? Oder was meinste damit?


----------



## chiller (8. November 2013)

buddy90 schrieb:


> Also soll ich mal bei 1&1 anrufen und Störung Melden? Oder was meinste damit?



Jup, irgendwo klemmts gewaltigt.


----------



## Defenz0r (8. November 2013)

Oder er hat nen Kabelbruch.


----------



## Decrypter (8. November 2013)

Einbeiner bei der Dämpfung ?
Nee, bei Routerdämpfung 51 db, was so ca. 40-45 dB @ 300 KHz entsprechen müßte, wird nicht mehr viel möglich sein. Klar, die horrend hohen Fehlerzahlen drücken die Bandbreite zusätzlich nach unten. Aber auf der Leitung, selbst ohne die Störungen, ist selbst DSL 6000 völlige Utopie. Mehr als 3-3500 kBit/s dürften da real nicht möglich sein. Die Dämpfung ist einfach schon viel zu hoch für hohe Bandbreiten !

Das Problem hier ist wohl, das auch andere Anbieter wohl kaum mehr BB bieten können. 1+1 hat hier schon über die eigenen Technikpartner (in der Regel Telefonica) einen RAM Anschluss geschaltet. Mehr wäre nur möglich, wenn ein Anbieter in einem Outdoor Ausbau investiert hat. Die Chancen, das das bei der Telekom realistisch ist, dürften sehr gering sein.

Von der jetzt erzielbaren Bandbreite stünde aber auf jeden Fall ein Kündigungsrecht zu. Ein Tarifwechsel auf den DSL 6000 Tarif hätte einen neuen Vertrag zur Folge und damit auch eine neue MVLZ. Was auf jeden Fall aber gerechtfertigt ist, dürfte eine Gutschrift sein, da die mögliche Bandbreite trotz DSL 16000 Vertrag selbst weit unter dem nächst kleineren Tarif (DSL 6000) zurückbleibt. Schaltet 1+1 hier auf stur, bleibt die Kündigung und der Wechsel zu einem anderen Anbieter. Mir würde dort spontan Easybell einfallen. Einen kundenfreundlicheren Anbieter als Easybell hab ich eigentlich noch nicht gesehen. Nur mehr Bandbreite würdest du da auch nicht bekommen. Aber evtl. könnte so ein Wechsel eine andere TAL mit Leitungsführung ermöglichen, da 1+1 dafür bekannt ist, die bisherige TAL zumindest über den Kündigungszeitpunkt hinaus nicht zeitig zurückzugeben.


----------



## SaPass (9. November 2013)

Mir fällt folgendes ein, es wurde aber auch schon öfters genannt:
1. Starte mal die FritzBox neu. Das hat bei mir schon öfters Wunder bewirkt.
2. Kundenservice anrufen, Störung melden.
3. Schreib eine Mail an Marcel D'avis. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht - bei mir hat das schonmal weitergeholfen.


----------



## robbe (9. November 2013)

Der Marcel wird dir eigenhändig ne neue Leitung ziehen.


----------



## MaxRink (9. November 2013)

Hast su TV-Kabel?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. November 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Mehr als 3-3500 kBit/s dürften da real nicht möglich sein. Die Dämpfung ist einfach schon viel zu hoch für hohe Bandbreiten !


Willst du den TE nur verschrecken oder die erwartungen ins bodenlose dämpfen? 3,5 mbit erreiche ich bei störungsfreier leitung schon @ 61db routerdäpfung (macht ca. 55db@ 300khz) und das @ stock! (6db snr)
6 mbit sind bei den angezeigten 51db, je nach verwendetem router, evt. nicht komplett drin, aber man kommt nahe ran. Allerdings muß die leitung dafür i.o. sein, was beim TE nun ganz und garnicht gegeben ist.


----------



## buddy90 (9. November 2013)

Ich hab bei 1+1 angerufen. Die wollten das ich mal den Stecker ziehe usw. hat nix gebracht. Die meinte sie das 17000 locker drinne ist das sei bzw geschalten von 1+1. Im moment läuft noch ein Störungs Ticket da soll sich innerhalb on 38std jemand melden. Sind nun schon fast 24std her also mal abwarten. Ansonten versuche ich zu kündigen und zu Kabel Deutschland zu wechseln mit 32.000 - 100.000 mbits.


----------



## robbe (9. November 2013)

buddy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei 1+1 angerufen. Die wollten das ich mal den Stecker ziehe usw. hat nix gebracht. Die meinte sie das 17000 locker drinne ist das sei bzw geschalten von 1+1. Im moment läuft noch ein Störungs Ticket da soll sich innerhalb on 38std jemand melden. Sind nun schon fast 24std her also mal abwarten. Ansonten versuche ich zu kündigen und zu Kabel Deutschland zu wechseln mit 32.000 - 100.000 mbits.


 
Das wäre wohl die beste Variante. Selbst mit 16000 würd ich mich heutzutage nicht mehr zufrieden geben.


----------



## Manu98 (9. November 2013)

Naja aber was will man tun wenn man zum beispiel in nem Dorf wohnt und nur 3mbit bekommt? (bei mir der fall)


----------



## K3n$! (9. November 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Naja aber was will man tun wenn man zum beispiel in nem Dorf wohnt und nur 3mbit bekommt? (bei mir der fall)


 
Dann hat man schlicht die A-Karte gezogen


----------



## Manu98 (9. November 2013)

Naja immerhin hab ich schnelleres intenet als meine Kumpel


----------



## SaPass (9. November 2013)

buddy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei 1+1 angerufen. Die wollten das ich mal den Stecker ziehe usw. hat nix gebracht. Die meinte sie das 17000 locker drinne ist das sei bzw geschalten von 1+1.


Stehen denn auch die 17 MBit in der FritzBox? Falls ja, probier dich mal an diesem Speedtest: qsc.de. Der wurde mir von 1&1 damals empfohlen.


----------



## mrfloppy (9. November 2013)

@ 
*TurricanVeteran*

*dein ernst das generell bei den dämpfungen die der TE oder du hast immer "BIS ZU 6M" möglich sein sollten??? ist doch quark was du sagst, da gehört weitaus mehr zu. man kann das glück haben das es funktioniert aber das heißt nicht das es generell immer funktionieren muß und wenn es klappt heißt das auch nicht das es ewig mit solch einer BB laufen wird.
da kann die leitung physikalisch in ordnung sein wie sie will, wenn da andere störeinflüsse auf der leitung liegen auf solch langen leitungen hat sich das erledigt. kabelbündel komplett voll beschaltet wo alle anschlüsse vor dem TE zum endkunden gehen, auf einem teilstück der cuda liegen vdsl anschlüsse quer, störfrequenzen von ausserhalb wie defekte netzteile beim endkunden die bis in die dtag leitung reinstreuen ( alles schon vorgekommen ) und schluß ist. das was du schreibst ist ein kann wenn man glück hat aber nicht ein muß möglich sein. 
ab gewissen leitungslängen tut die telekom garnichts was die entstörung des dslérs angeht, das ist ein irrglaube den viele immernoch glauben. nichts macht die telekom. meldet ein anbieter eine störung bei der telekom weil dsl schlecht läuft macht die telekom nichtmal was bei "recht kurzen" leitungen wenn diese physikalisch in ordnung ist. also was glaubst du wird die telekom machen bei solch leitungslängen wie ihr sie habt??? NICHTS wird sie machen . sie wird nur tätig wenn die leitung niederohmig ist oder selbst die wiederstandsmessung in ordnung ist aber man rauschen auf der leitung hat beim analogen. beim isdn wären es bitfehler.
voip auf langen leitungen, ja problem dann wenn der dslér dicke backen macht, daher gehen viele fremdanbieter hin und schalten dann wieder zurück auf konventionelle technik , wenn sie eigene technik haben. 1&1 natürlich schwierig weil die sich ja nur überall einkaufen.
bitte erzähl jetzt nicht mit deiner leitung das da oberleitung ist, die solang ist usw. ja glaube ich dir, aber dann ist deine leitung NOCH nicht so beeinflusst wie andere leitungen mancher leute was aber dann auch in deinem fall nicht heißt das es ewig so "gut" laufen muß. andere haben dann in dem moment nicht das glück und dann kommt sowas hier bei rum. mag sein das beim TE evtl es noch in der innenhausleitung hängt wie zb, schlechte klemmstellen, awado dose, defekte tae und parallele tae dosen. dieses müßte man am apl aber gegenprüfen. wenn am apl aber der sync identisch ist wie an der tae ist das nunmal so sofern die leitung von der messung her in ordnung ist und die telefonie auch sauber ist.
*


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. November 2013)

Stichwort Trennungsbedingungen 
Die müssen vertraglich von der Telekom nicht korrigiert werden. Wollen die Carrier ja so, weil sie dann Geld sparen. Leitung muss nur galvanisch i.O. sein.


----------



## Decrypter (10. November 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Stichwort Trennungsbedingungen
> Die müssen vertraglich von der Telekom nicht korrigiert werden. Wollen die Carrier ja so, weil sie dann Geld sparen. Leitung muss nur galvanisch i.O. sein.


 
Alles richtig. Solange die Leitung elektrisch in Ordnung ist, wird der Netzbetreiber (also die Telekom) kein Stück machen. Und das müssen sie auch nicht. Und schon gar nicht, wenn die Leitung von einem Wettbewerber angemietet wurde. Die Telekom muß erst ran, wenn die Messwerte unterhalb der Mindestwerte abfallen. Wie z.B. Erdschluss oder Wassereintritt in Muffen. Aber solange das alles nicht der Fall ist, und die Fehlerzahlen von massiv verletzten Trennungsbedingungen kommen, weil z.B. das Hauptkabel mit vielen DSL Anschlüssen beschaltet ist und dabei noch alle weiteren Adern im gleichen Sternvierer beschaltet sind, interessiert das die Telekom nicht. Sie muß nur das bereitstellen, was vom Wettbewerber angefordert wurde.


----------



## buddy90 (10. November 2013)

Auf nem Dorf wohn ich net. Die Stadt hat doppelt soviel Einwohner wie die alte und ist eine Kreisstadt mit über 200.000 Einwohnern. Naja von dem Störungsticket hab ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. November 2013)

die wollen es doch so. Deswegen sind die ja so billig 

Bei 1&1 kannste prinzipiell länger warten. Die klären den Sachverhalt mit dem Provider des DSL-Ports. Ist es in dem Fall nicht die Telekom, wendet sich DANN dieser Provider bei der Telekom. Sind also immer schön lange Kommunikations und Bearbeitungswege.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. November 2013)

so schauts aus. dsl störungen an sich so an telekom geben ist lächerlich, da passiert nichts. telekom techniker zumindest die externen DÜRFEN garnichtmehr umschalten bei einer dsl störung wenn das kabel oder das bündel dicht ist, zumindest nicht bei wettbewerbern. bis zu gewissen leitungslängen wird in der regel, wenn der wettbewerber vernünftige wege geht eine elq-messung gemacht womit dann die störung an die telekom gegeben wird aber wie gesagt nur bis zu gewissen leitungslängen. bricht ein dslér ein aber telefonie sauber ist und auch die wiederstände in ordnung sind ist halt feierabend mit dsl. auch wenn das viele nicht gerne hören, es wird dann rückgebaut und es heißt dann dsl nichtmehr verfügbar.
daher zu sagen mit einer dämpfung von 50 db und mehr sollten bis zu 6M möglich sein oder vllt ein wenig drunter ist quark. es gibt anschlüsse die schaffen das ohne frage, DAS ist aber die minderheit der anschlüsse bei solchen leitungslängen und ist definitiv nicht auf die allgemeinheit sehen. die meisten anschlüsse mit solch hohen dämpfungen können froh sein stabile 2M zu bekommen. das ist die realität


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. November 2013)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> @
> *TurricanVeteran*
> 
> *dein ernst das generell bei den dämpfungen die der TE oder du hast immer "BIS ZU 6M" möglich sein sollten???*...


Also erstmal,es gibt keinen grund einen kompletten post in fettschrift zu verfassen! Hast du lichtmangel und deshalb schlechte laune oder was? 
Zudem ist er so für mich schlecht zu lesen, habe also nach dem ersten satz aufgehört. 
Zu deiner frage:
Ja, bei 51db angezeigter dämpfung im modem sollten knappe 6 mbit möglich sein. Die entsprechen, wie hier decrypter schon schrieb, ca. 45db @ 300 khz womit die tkom ja rechnet. Allerdings schrieb ich auch dazu, das die leitung dafür in ordnung sein muß! Ideal-bedingungen benötigt es dafür aber nicht. Die hab ich hier auch nicht und bekomme @ stock schon 3,5 mbit sync bei weitaus mehr dämpfung.
Nun zur leitung:
Gehe doch bitte mal auf seite 2 des threads und schaue dir die kurve an. Du wirst feststellen, das die dämpfung der einzelnen träger, ab träger 96, kreisförmig abnimmt. (gelbe kurve) Sowas hast du z.b. wenn du eine doppeldrossel in deine leitung klemmst, die aber zu viele wicklungen hat. (mit übersprechen wird sowas kaum zu machen sein ) Dagegen schaut es ab träger 256 wieder halbwegs normal aus und der rest ist einfach nur gestört.
Für die angezeigten 51db leitungsdämpfung könnte die anzahl belegter träger auch fast hin kommen von daher denke ich, das irgendein splitter (beim te zu hause oder im hvt) oder schlimmstenfalls der port das zeitliche gesegnet hat/dabei ist zu segnen. Die kurve deutet jedenfalls erstmal auf eine defekte spule hin, wobei das nicht unbedingt sein muß. (ich bin kein techniker und genauer untersuchen kann ich das schon garnicht )


----------



## mrfloppy (10. November 2013)

Nö,  wurde fett geschrieben weil ich deinen Namen kopiert hatte,  hat nichts mit meiner Laune zutun  gehabt 
Theorie und Praxis driften aber immer weit auseinander.  Denn die Realität sieht so aus das es bei solchen Dämpfungen die Minderheit ist die solche Leitungswerte trotzdem noch erreichen und wenn die geringe BB von der langen cuda  kommt wird man die Telekom nicht dazu bekommen da was zu machen 
Daher kann man nicht sagen muß gehen,  da es nur in der  Theorie evtl gehen sollte,  aber nie durchgesetzt werden könnte bei der Telekom


----------



## Decrypter (10. November 2013)

Splitter sollten bei 1+1 Anschlüssen doch eh nicht vorhanden sein, sodass diese als Fehlerquelle ausscheiden. Wenn der Port einen Defekt hat, ist das auch nicht Sache der Telekom, sondern die des entsprechenden Technikpartners, über welchen der Anschluss geschaltet ist (in der Regel Telefonica, kann aber auch VF oder QSC sein). Dann müßte 1+1 den entsprechenden Technikpartner dazu bringen, den Port zu tauschen. Ob das gelingt, darf bezweifelt werden. Und sollte der Port defekt sein, laufen alle Störungsmeldungen an die Telekom ins Leere.


----------



## buddy90 (15. November 2013)

Guten Tag so nach langem hin und her mit 1&1 und nach langem hin und her schieben ist raus gekommen das ich nicht mehr wie 1800-2000kbits empfangen kann wegen der dämpfung. Die Frau meinte ich würde gut schriften usw. bekommen aber was will ich mit einer 2000 Leitung das ist von 2002 oder so. Also sagte ich ihr das ich Kündigen werde da ich gerade mal 13% oder so empfange. Sie meinte nur arrogant "können Sie versuchen". Eure hilfe wie schreib ich so eine Kündigung das ich Fristlos gekündigt bin damit ich zu Kabel Wechseln kann. Laut Amtsgericht Fürth ist so eine Kündigung sofort geltend. Gerichtsurteil: Langsamer DSL-Anschluss kann gekündigt werden - Tarife - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

bitte helft mir


----------



## Aer0 (15. November 2013)

davis@1und1.de


----------



## stevie4one (15. November 2013)

Schreib einfach, dass du laut Aussage 1&1 nur noch max. DSL 2.000, aber einen Vertrag für DSL 16.000 hast und daher den Vertrag kündigen möchtest. Ferner bittest du um Übermittlung des Datums, ab wann die Kündigung wirksam wird. Mach das nicht wie oben beschrieben per Mail an Herrn Davis oder eine Service-Stelle. Kündigungen sind nur wirksam bei schriftlichem Eingang (Einschreiben), steht auch so in den AGB´s von 1%1 und deinem Vertrag.

Warte erst die Reaktion von 1&1 ab, dann kümmere dich um Alternativen.


----------

